# Those Looking for Dash Cam - Falcon Zero F360 Deal!



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The Falcon Zero F360 is usually around $149 - 169 on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCZ5SM9/?tag=ubne0c-20

Currently it's on Groupon for $99
https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-falcon-zero-f360-hd-car-rear-view-mirror-dash-cam-1


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The Falcon Zero F360 is usually around $149 - 169 on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCZ5SM9/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Currently it's on Groupon for $99
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-falcon-zero-f360-hd-car-rear-view-mirror-dash-cam-1


my hero


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

That looks perfect. Is it hard wired or battery operated?



steveK2016 said:


> The Falcon Zero F360 is usually around $149 - 169 on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCZ5SM9/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Currently it's on Groupon for $99
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-falcon-zero-f360-hd-car-rear-view-mirror-dash-cam-1


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> That looks perfect. Is it hard wired or battery operated?


Both, battery only lasts 45 minutes but that's not enough for Ubering. It comes with an 8 foot cord and from what I've heard, it's easy to route it around the edges to keep the wires undetectable. I should be getting mine in a few days.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

This thing looks sweet. There are three times in the past seven months that this would have already saved me a ton of money. I think I will get one and keep it running around the clock. Next time someone sideswipes my car and keeps driving I will have their license plate. Hahaha.



steveK2016 said:


> Both, battery only lasts 45 minutes but that's not enough for Ubering. It comes with an 8 foot cord and from what I've heard, it's easy to route it around the edges to keep the wires undetectable. I should be getting mine in a few days.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Snooze ya lose, I guess. The deal is dead, now $150.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Did my good deed for the month. See ya next year!


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I was considering this camera but it seems like the field of view is pretty narrow. In the videos I watched you couldn't fully see the driver and passenger.
This may be because it's cramming two camera's worth of video into one frame, but then there doesn't appear to be a way to record with both cameras at the same time into two files. Is that the case?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bought it Wednesday when I posted, got it yesterday (Monday) pretty solid shipping










So it's a bit bigger than expected. It was a piece of cake to install with the tension clamps. My only compaint is that I wish they made the tension part on the BOTTOM so that it would elevate the device rather than drop it. Then the clamps themselves would be covered by the control panel.

The mirror is surprisingly great, I had read reviews that said the mirror wasn't as good as the original mirror but it's as reflective and clear as the OEM mirror.

It may be too big for smaller cars, even in a 3 Series, C Class or A4 with more vertical windshields. It does get closer to you since you are attaching it to the existing rear view.

Wire management is decent, my CTS has tight fittings so you can see the wire exposed on the left was the only way to get the wires across the dash. Some cars may have room to push the wires between the cracks. Then it's hidden until the last 4 inches to the outlet itself. It's USB based charging so if you already have a multiUSB in your cigarette lighter, you can just use your existing plugs.

It does come with a 3 USB 2.1A plug, my existing was only 2 USB, so I used the new one to get an extra port.

Max settings and it already took over 1GB just for my 20 min commute to work this morning. I may drop it down one more setting so I can ensure at least a full day on 1 card. I may also stop recording in between pickups just to save on space. We'll see how it all works on the first day using it.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Is each camera recording at full own resolution or is recording at half resolution each and fused together in one file? 

Bill


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TechBill said:


> Is each camera recording at full own resolution or is recording at half resolution each and fused together in one file?
> 
> Bill


It's fused together on one file if you set it to A+B mode but the resolution is normal for both, it's just a really long (wide) video. It's basically 2 4:3 videos side by side, give or take.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's fused together on one file if you set it to A+B mode but the resolution is normal for both, it's just a really long (wide) video. It's basically 2 4:3 videos side by side, give or take.


Is there a mode for it to record in it own file at same time?

Or record inside camera only?

Bill


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I believe the only other option is to record A or to record B, I don't think you can record both to separate files. At least I haven't seen the option to do so.

So yes, you can set it to record just inside camera only.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I ordered one also, was supposed to be here yesterday but because I have freakishly large hands (or a small keyboard on my phone ) I had a typo in my house address and won't get it until tomorrow.... $99.00 is a great deal.

I read a few reviews, a couple of people has issues with the SD card. Falcon sent them another card and in one case the customer contacted groupon and falcon. Both sent a new card. I'm not suggesting, nor would I ever do anything dishonest but...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Bought it Wednesday when I posted, got it yesterday (Monday) pretty solid shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the visibility of the mirror?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I ordered one also, was supposed to be here yesterday but because I have freakishly large hands (or a small keyboard on my phone ) I had a typo in my house address and won't get it until tomorrow.... $99.00 is a great deal.
> 
> I read a few reviews, a couple of people has issues with the SD card. Falcon sent them another card and in one case the customer contacted groupon and falcon. Both sent a new card. I'm not suggesting, nor would I ever do anything dishonest but...


Card worked immediately without the need to format.



wk1102 said:


> How is the visibility of the mirror?


Feels fine, I don't notice a difference using it. It's bigger (Wider and taller) than my standard mirror so I definitely see more and the reflectiveness is more than acceptable if not exactly comparable to the OEM mirror.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Card worked immediately without the need to format.
> 
> Feels fine, I don't notice a difference using it. It's bigger (Wider and taller) than my standard mirror so I definitely see more and the reflectiveness is more than acceptable if not exactly comparable to the OEM mirror.


Cool, thanks.

Re: the card, I was just saying it's a common issue. they send replacement cards no question asked. I know they are fairly cheap but...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Card worked immediately without the need to format.
> 
> Feels fine, I don't notice a difference using it. It's bigger (Wider and taller) than my standard mirror so I definitely see more and the reflectiveness is more than acceptable if not exactly comparable to the OEM mirror.


One more question... How is the interior recording at night, does it have night vision? it says night vision compatible but I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> One more question... How is the interior recording at night, does it have night vision? it says night vision compatible but I'm not sure what that means.


 Doesnt seem too impressive. I havent tested a person in the back, haven't picked up a ride nir had i thought to go back there and just record myself in the back.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I've had it for a year now and it's a "set it and forget it" camera. Automatically starts when you start the car, auto-shut off, records automatically, shock detection (will auto save footage before and after an impact is detected).

http://amzn.to/2hdlGWk - $149.95

*From their Amazon page:*


3.5-inch LCD screen allows a preview of what is being recorded unlike other DVRs 

Night vision for interior clips and shots; Built-in microphone / speaker function

180-degree rotating 120-degree viewing angle high-resolution wide-angle lens

Supports up to 32GB high-capacity SD cards; TV and HDMI HD output. Loop recording allows old file to be replaced automatically with new files

1 Year Manufacturer warranty included ~ 32GB SD CARD INCLUDED
*What's in the Box?*

Falcon Zero F360HD Mirror DVR, Power Cord (10 feet), USB Cord, Dual USB Car Charger, 32GB Class 10 SD card, Cord Management Clips, Instruction Manual, Retail Box.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ze


steveK2016 said:


> Doesnt seem too impressive. I havent tested a person in the back, haven't picked up a ride nir had i thought to go back there and just record myself in the back.


The night recording is mediocre. seem like it will do the job though.

Ironically my SD card was bad... I bought one at Walgreens $12.00 works fine.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Ze
> 
> The night recording is mediocre. seem like it will do the job though.
> 
> Ironically my SD card was bad... I bought one at Walgreens $12.00 works fine.


I just tested it out and its actually not bad. Didnt realize i had to turn on night mode.

The blue mood lighting definitely helps.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I just tested it out and its actually not bad. Didnt realize i had to turn on night mode.
> 
> The blue mood lighting definitely helps.


Does the pax ever talk about it? Blue light is calming, good idea for the drunks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Does the pax ever talk about it? Blue light is calming, good idea for the drunks.


I've had two pax this weekend comment on it. One just said "Cool!" the other said "Man, I don't wanna be recorded, what about my privacy!" he was only half joking, or mostly joking, but trying to sound serious. Just explained to him it was as much for their safety as it was for mine. He then says "What if I have to say my account number or something..." and I just look at him and ask why he'd have a reason to say his account number or pin number out loud in an Uber ride anyways? His buddy eventually told him to shut up and we moved past that conversation...

Any other that noticed it didn't say anything about it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I've had two pax this weekend comment on it. One just said "Cool!" the other said "Man, I don't wanna be recorded, what about my privacy!" he was only half joking, or mostly joking, but trying to sound serious. Just explained to him it was as much for their safety as it was for mine. He then says "What if I have to say my account number or something..." and I just look at him and ask why he'd have a reason to say his account number or pin number out loud in an Uber ride anyways? His buddy eventually told him to shut up and we moved past that conversation...
> 
> Any other that noticed it didn't say anything about it.


Cool. Do you remember the Taco Bell Manager? He was sued for $25k and he did a counter suit for $5 million. Not sure about the status on it today but I guess there's laws about going public with it. The way I understand it, the drive should have kept that incident between him and his lawyers and not let it hit the media. In my opinion, if your caught on camera doing something as stupid as assaulting your driver, you lose that type of protection. But hey, I'm not in law.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Cool. Do you remember the Taco Bell Manager? He was sued for $25k and he did a counter suit for $5 million. Not sure about the status on it today but I guess there's laws about going public with it. The way I understand it, the drive should have kept that incident between him and his lawyers and not let it hit the media. In my opinion, if your caught on camera doing something as stupid as assaulting your driver, you lose that type of protection. But hey, I'm not in law.


It's also state dependent. Yes, if I were that Driver, I would have just kept it between the lawyers and police but the video would be leaked to the media eventually. I believe that was in California where they have stricter camera laws. In Georgia, it's just a one-party consent state as long as there's no reasonable expectation of privacy, which there are none in an Uber car.


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm pretty much a technology geek, and I've been testing an older GoPro for my camera. I have two batteries for it, and the camera is set on one of the lower resolution settings, so it will be no problem getting me through a day. Then, I have an older hard drive that I can upload videos to just in case.
Just thought I'd throw it out there if anyone has an older one laying around. Cheap and easy fix (because most of us can't afford a really nice one).

Glad to be a part of this forum, sad that I have to do this to earn a little extra cash.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

To me, the deal killer for this cam is a 32 gig SD card capacity. You can't get a full day's recording on it.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah I can't really consider this one as it is. I'm sure version 2 (assuming there will be one) will be better.
It needs more capacity, wider field of view, better interface (Rec and Menu on the same button?).
I also have a lot of assholes in my area the drive around with their high beams on. This would prevent me from flipping my rear view mirror to low.


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> To me, the deal killer for this cam is a 32 gig SD card capacity. You can't get a full day's recording on it.


Are you leaving the recording on all the time? I just hit the record button on my GoPro when I pull up. When the Pax leaves, I turn it off. Did nine trips yesterday and didn't come close to filling up my 16gb card.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

GetTheCarJames said:


> Are you leaving the recording on all the time? I just hit the record button on my GoPro when I pull up. When the Pax leaves, I turn it off. Did nine trips yesterday and didn't come close to filling up my 16gb card.


I applaud your foresight, knowing in advance when you'll need evidence from a dashcam. For me, it goes on when I turn on the car, and off when I exit the car. And it doesn't matter whether I have a pax in the car or not.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

I have also installed a decent priced dash cam ($40 eBay special). Some knock of brand. Has descent specs and is actually well built. Metal casing, wide angle lens. Does the job nicely. I also have it hard wired to hide the cord and hooked to accessory power. It comes on/off with ignition. I use a 16gb card and have it set for 5 minute recording loop. Meaning that if it detects an impact or I touch the save button, it saves the current recording 2min30sec before and 2min30sec after detection/touch. Works great. Saved my a ss a couple times already.


----------



## 51595 (Apr 5, 2016)

This looks identical to mine, but under the Jumbl name. It sucks. Had it for a few months. Recording randomly stops, powers off at the worst times and half the video files it does manage to capture are corrupt and can't be viewed. Currently sitting on a shelf in my garage.


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

Hmmm... just found this on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WYH37CA/?tag=ubne0c-20

Different name, but looks identical.


----------



## gulfport driver #1 (Aug 28, 2016)

i love mine. 
have had for months.


----------

